# 4 year old's first



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Took my son out yesterday for his first try on his own for steelhead. We missed probably 10 hits as it was difficult watching 2 floats for me. But he did land these 2 beauties and had another one get off at the net. By the way does anyone have any wader ideas for small kids? If there is such a thing I wouldnt want to spend too much since they grow so fast.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

There's some cheap waders on ebay, $40. How much help did you have to give miniKiff?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Great to see Kt. I've been teaching my 5 year old grandson how to fish for the last couple of years. What a great time.

The boots crack me up, they're great.


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

I would not recommend letting a child that small in the water with waders. If anything a life preserver.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. I would not let my 4 year old( don't have kids but if I did) in a moving river. Sometimes I have a hard time getting my footing. Keep fishing spots he can stand on shore and maybe in a few years get him a set of waders


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

That's awesome! What river


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

W DeMarco said:


> There's some cheap waders on ebay, $40. How much help did you have to give miniKiff?



I had to tell him when his float went down and that's about it. He casts like a champ but much like his mom has a hard time staring at the float. 

I appreciate the feedback. The water he would be wading in is basically frog water. It wouldn't be more than a foot deep where I would have him. I figured I would wait until he is a little older before we go wading at Devils hole lol

We were on a feeder creek to the Grand.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice! I'm impressed the little dude was able to hold that fish out with one arm like that! Hopefully that shoulder continues to get a workout this spring!


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Man, that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't wait to take my four year old out this year


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

That is what it is all about!!!!! Good work man! I thought I was young getting into it when my dad took me out at 7, little dude has me beat! 23 years later, I never get tired of seeing that bobber drop! ... without a doubt, he will remember and cherish this when he is older. I am forever grateful my pops got me out and into it.... on the waders note, I advise against it for a few more years. However, if you do, 20 foot rope on your vest tied to the back of a life vest for him please!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

that kids already doing better than me


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations to him! He has me beat I have yet to catch one lol


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome job kiddo


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

How cool! When he's 50 he will be showing that picture to his fishing buddies saying "I was catching steelies when I was 4 years old"


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. I don't brag about much in life except about my kids lol. Here is a video of him casting last year when he was 3. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/f3l7cno52ys[/ame]


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats awsome kt. I will be hitting erie soon in the yak we will have to meet up again


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Great video! I wish that technology existed when I was a kid! I know there is an old photo floating around of me with my first salmon, I gotta dig that out.... I was probably about that age the first time I went perch fishing with my dad. I recall it was on the rock wall up in au gres. I remember it just like it was yesterday. We went to this place that had awesome carry out fried shrimp, sat on the rocks, caught some perch, ate some shrimp, came home "helped him" fillet (probably was in the way!) and ate em up. I even remember the wicked spiders nest between the rocks that day, thing was dense as all get out, and huge, like a 4 foot diameter.... he will remember and cherish this, gauranteed.... I don't remember the first time I sat down to play atari though!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations that's awesome I'm glad your introducing your son to fishing. I do like the boots those are fantastic ha ha keep up the good work.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Awesome. The look on his face speaks volumes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Definitely another KVD in the making! Started my boys when they were 3-4 in my boat. The older one still has the fever, the younger one not so much.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Give your child a fish and you feed them for a day; teach a child to fish and you feed them for a lifetime..... They are what its all about! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome job!! Be careful......he'll start outfishing you very soon!


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Hookjaw said:


> I would not recommend letting a child that small in the water with waders. If anything a life preserver.


I agree with above statement. Awesome looking fish and great for you to be taking him out though. Sounds like you guys are doing great from the shore. Congratulations!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I know that spot and I've fished it with KT before. Heck, I've taken my girls there as well and one was 5 at the time. I would have no problem taking any of my kids there. Gotta remember its up to the parent to monitor the situation.

As for getting them involved, I started taking my girls wading to the Chagrin, Grand and various tribs for steelhead. They would wear hip boots and we would fish slow moving pools and they never went past their shins when they were in the water.

I think a lot of these concerns are being taken out of context. The boy won't be crossing any rivers or standing in any rapids. I doubt that little guy is going to be fishing the Maumee run anytime soon but when he does, I want him in my group. I may catch more! LOL!


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Sheephead?!?... Great cast anyway, hell be filling the creel soon. Wish i had video of my grandson when a catfish yanked his brand new rod and reel out of his hands! Priceless!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Can't leave the daughter out. She had to get in on the action.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

So cool. what a great photo. Good for both of you.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Have pics of my twin daughters with walleyes on my boat. Their grins were very similar.... Enjoy, the time flies!


----------

